# SUPER SHOW AFTER HOP..monday 2 pm - 12 am.. SECURED LOCATION



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

]










This gonna be the spot to be at on Monday,After the "*Super show"* Spread the word riders:thumbsup:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

]










This gonna be the spot to be at on Monday,After the "*Super show"* Spread the word riders:thumbsup:


----------



## nme1 (Jul 12, 2005)

THE REAL BIG M said:


> ]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## matdogg (Feb 15, 2005)

THE REAL BIG M said:


> ]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WESTSIDE LOWRIDERS WILL BE THERE! ALL THE WAY FROM OHIO!!!


----------



## MAJESTICS~J~ (Jul 22, 2006)




----------



## VEINStheONE (Jan 8, 2011)

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

]










This gonna be the spot to be at on Monday,After the "*Super show"* Spread the word riders:thumbsup:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

:inout:


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

TTT


----------



## Bear (May 29, 2010)

TTT great way to end tha super show!!!


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

yep yep PINKY BITCHES will be there for sure,,looking forward to a good time and some good hops


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

]










This gonna be the spot to be at on Monday,After the "*Super show"* Spread the word riders:thumbsup:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

:inout:


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

Ttt


----------



## MalibuLou (Dec 1, 2005)

Fuck yeah


----------



## p-funckimpala (Apr 11, 2004)

Jersey will be in the house ...


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)




----------



## STEP UR GAME UP (Sep 12, 2007)

JUST DIPPIN C.C FRESNO CA... WILL BE IN THE HOUSE...


----------



## DOGGYSTYLECHEVY (Aug 9, 2010)

where is it gonna be aT?


----------



## p-funckimpala (Apr 11, 2004)

Ttt


----------



## matdogg (Feb 15, 2005)

THE MIDWEST & EASTCOAST ARE COMING OUT 2 HOP SO GET READY!!!!!!

MATDOGG SAID IT!!!


----------



## Mideast (May 12, 2009)

matdogg said:


> THE MIDWEST & EASTCOAST ARE COMING OUT 2 HOP SO GET READY!!!!!!
> 
> MATDOGG SAID IT!!!


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

PINKY BITCHES APPROVED LOL


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

matdogg said:


> THE MIDWEST & EASTCOAST ARE COMING OUT 2 HOP SO GET READY!!!!!!
> 
> MATDOGG SAID IT!!!


bring it on,, west coast aint no punks,,we put it down and BIG AL SAID IT;;;ELCO WILL B IN DA HOUSE;;DOUPLE PUMP


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

TTT


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

matdogg said:


> THE MIDWEST & EASTCOAST ARE COMING OUT 2 HOP SO GET READY!!!!!!
> 
> MATDOGG SAID IT!!!


U FORGOT TO PUT THE ;;;;; :biggrin:


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

Oh we bringing it homie,, all hopping aside. I do want to party lol.


----------



## the GRINCH (Dec 9, 2005)

cant wait for this to go down , this being somewhat regulated makes better sense than the other spots that everyone had to keep moving around from spot to spot


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

DA WEST COASR RIDAZ AINT NO JOKE;;;WE BE DIP'N TILL DA WHEELS FALL OFF..WE BE HOPPING TILL WE TOUCH DA MOON...WE ARE THE HEAVY WEIGHTS OF THE [[[[ WORLD ]]]] GOT THAT FOLKS,,WE DONT RUN FROM NO HOPS,WHO SAID IT???


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

Umm big al said it lol.


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

Pinky Bitches said:


> Umm big al said it lol.


:h5::thumbsup:


----------



## LANDITO (Dec 16, 2008)

:werd:


----------



## matdogg (Feb 15, 2005)

Skim said:


> U FORGOT TO PUT THE ;;;;; :biggrin:



HAHAHA I new i forgot something


----------



## matdogg (Feb 15, 2005)

LANDITO said:


> :werd:


sup homie you ready for the road trip????


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

I am my brotha


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

p-funckimpala said:


> Jersey will be in the house ...


 For real ??????


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

drasticbean said:


> For real ??????


 Yes sir. Were all rolling out west together


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

Pinky Bitches said:


> Yes sir. Were all rolling out west together


 Document the whole trip with pics.


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

I'm sure someone will for sure.


----------



## p-funckimpala (Apr 11, 2004)

Pinky Bitches said:


> I'm sure someone will for sure.


 Word


----------



## yOuNgWiCkS (Aug 9, 2009)

:cheesy:


----------



## ol e (Jul 21, 2009)

stockholm,sweden in the mf house!
HOODNATIONAL RIDERS


----------



## 86cutt (Nov 9, 2004)

THE REAL BIG M said:


> ]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

Tru Rydaz Hawaii will be there like always


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

]










This gonna be the spot to be at on Monday,After the "*Super show"* Spread the word riders:thumbsup:[/QUOTE]


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

]]










This gonna be the spot to be at on Monday,After the "*Super show"* Spread the word riders:thumbsup:


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE (Oct 26, 2005)

we will be there getting all the actin again this year


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

]










This gonna be the spot to be at on Monday,After the "*Super show"* Spread the word riders:thumbsup:


----------



## eastbay_drop (Jul 3, 2003)

T T T


----------



## RIDINDRTY64 (Dec 29, 2005)

TTT...


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

THE REAL BIG M said:


> ]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## TEXASFINEST63 (Dec 24, 2007)

RIDINDRTY64 said:


> TTT...


 TTT


----------



## MalibuLou (Dec 1, 2005)

MAN WISH I WAS THERE ....I KNOW ITS GOING TO BE CRACKIN


----------



## THE CUSTOMIZER (Nov 7, 2006)

Post up some videos or pixs.


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

The after hop 
Pinky took it. 
I had to leave right after this pic. Sorry guys


----------



## G-TIMES 559 (Jan 10, 2007)

PIKS & VIDS PLEASE!!!!!!!hno::x:


----------



## MAJESTICS~J~ (Jul 22, 2006)

Still crackin in this bitch!!!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)




----------



## MAJESTICS~J~ (Jul 22, 2006)




----------



## Mideast (May 12, 2009)

G-TIMES 559 said:


> PIKS & VIDS PLEASE!!!!!!!hno::x:


:yes:


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

I left the hop at 5:30 and it was getting pack.


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

I heard big killa came all that way to be a big chipper lol


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

I left the hop at 5:30 and it was getting pack.


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

1301 Martin Ave Modesto come get some real inches


----------



## 87cutty530 (May 6, 2006)

Anyone have pics or vids?


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

stacklifehydraulics said:


> I heard big killa came all that way to be a big chipper lol


 Is that how you feeling right now?!Ok.


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE (Oct 26, 2005)

Just done. It was packed.


----------



## JUIC'D64 (Jul 3, 2006)

Was there for a while, good turn out, hella packed!


----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)

Here's one from sunday night


----------



## 82-REDRUM (Jul 17, 2004)

Missed it again maybe next year


----------



## puro loco 94 (Aug 31, 2005)

javib760 said:


> Here's one from sunday night


GOOD SHIT.....


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

TTT:dunno:


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

The wife and I had a great time. Good turn out as well, it was packed.


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

Would like to the majestics for a great time at the after hop. Midwest and east coast putting it down for sure


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

LOWRIDER SCENE said:


> we will be there getting all the actin again this year


BAD ASS VID HOMIE 
:thumbsup:


----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

drasticbean said:


> I left the hop at 5:30 and it was getting pack.


GOT U SHOOT'N DREAM ON! WE HAD LEFT EARLY TOO,WE WANTED TOO CRUISE SOME MORE BEFORE THE LONG DRIVE BACK TO SAC!


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

After hop was off the chain props to Vegas majestics for putting on a bomb ass event and props to all the hoppers who came out to represent there was some big inches floating around out there


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

un guys need to post the baddest hopper out there;;;big AL SAID THAT


----------



## I SPY ON U (Mar 25, 2010)

Ttt


----------



## RIDINDRTY64 (Dec 29, 2005)

HAD A BADDASS TIME OUT THERE !! ALOT DIFFERENT THAN TEXAS !! MUCH PROPS TO MAJESTICS C.C !! 

DALLAS LOWRIDERS HAD A BLAST !!!


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

DIPN714 said:


> un guys need to post the baddest hopper out there;;;big AL SAID THAT


So how did you do after we fixed the ball joint?


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

DIPN714 said:


> un guys need to post the baddest hopper out there;;;big AL SAID THAT


 Them midwest boyz said u was out there hopn a surfboard :dunno:


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

MUFASA said:


> Them midwest boyz said u was out there hopn a surfboard :dunno:


 Hell yeah it has a party deck on the back of it lol he needs to put a stripper pole on there ..then it would be a party barge


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

Pinky Bitches said:


> Hell yeah it has a party deck on the back of it lol he needs to put a stripper pole on there ..then it would be a party barge


----------



## Rob @ RNL (Dec 7, 2005)

I would like to say I am proud of my fellow Midwest boyz for puttin it 
Down in vegAs this weekend. And I had a blast.


----------



## 87cutty530 (May 6, 2006)

Pics? Vids?


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

93Brougham530 said:


> Pics? Vids?


 X2, NUFF YAPPN !


----------



## THE CRITIC (Jul 23, 2008)

ALL I KNOW IS CALIRIDERS PUT IT DOWN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
LIKE ALWAYS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## G-TIMES 559 (Jan 10, 2007)

ENUFF TALK POST PIKS & VIDS ALREADY DAMN!!!!!!:banghead:


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

Rob @ RNL said:


> I would like to say I am proud of my fellow Midwest boyz for puttin it
> Down in vegAs this weekend. And I had a blast.


Indeed they did :thumbsup: good hanging out with you guys


Rob, this is for you.....


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

FPEREZII said:


> So how did you do after we fixed the ball joint?


after we fixed da ball joint da elco served them all that wanted some;;;just ask some body


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

[QUOTE=MUFASA;14655439]Them midwest boyz said u was out there hopn a surfboard :dunno:[/QUOTE]
that surf board served them midwest boys;;;did they tell u that


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

DIPN714 said:


> [QUOTE=MUFASA;14655439]Them midwest boyz said u was out there hopn a surfboard :dunno:


that surf board served them midwest boys;;;did they tell u that[/QUOTE] They said u got served on another thread :dunno:


----------



## 1sexytre (Jul 29, 2006)

POst pics or didn't happen


----------



## mufasaJR87 (Sep 21, 2008)

javib760 said:


> Here's one from sunday night


looking good fellas


----------



## matdogg (Feb 15, 2005)

Come on Big Al take the loss already ...we still here if you want broke off again!!!


----------



## matdogg (Feb 15, 2005)

And MATDOGG SAID It ;;;;;


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)




----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

PRO HOPPER SACO MOTORS (818) 901-6100 (818) 471-5820


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

JUST2C said:


> PRO HOPPER SACO MOTORS (818) 901-6100 (818) 471-5820


 REALLY ??? U CANT JUST STICK TO UR THREAD IN HYDRO FORUM ?? OR START ANOTHER IN CLASSIFIEDS ??? THAT SHITS LIKE SPAM ALREADY!!!


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

MUFASA said:


> REALLY ??? U CANT JUST STICK TO UR THREAD IN HYDRO FORUM ?? OR START ANOTHER IN CLASSIFIEDS ??? THAT SHITS LIKE SPAM ALREADY!!!


 Don't know u and don't understand I thought SACO is part of hopping!


----------



## bumperbanger310 (Jul 28, 2011)

There are currently 13 users browsing this thread. (9 members and 4 guests)

bumperbanger310 
LOWLOW MIKE 
m_rod10 
85 cc 
Big Rob M 
bigricks68 
RIDINDRTY64 
nthamidnitehour 
Mr. Angel 71



:wave:GOODTIMER


----------



## GT~PLATING (Aug 17, 2010)

Big Al was breaking them off at the end. Gots to admit the Midwest cutlasses are both hot. I beat the blue one cuz he stuck but it's hot...


----------



## bumperbanger310 (Jul 28, 2011)

*[h=4]Basic Information[/h] 
*
Date of Birth November 30[h=5]About LOWLOW MIKE[/h]*Car Club GAME OVER c.c*Location SAN DIEGOInterests my family and lowridingOccupation hustler 





DIDNT YOU HAVE A GOOD TIMES HAT IN VEGAS:dunno:


----------



## MAJESTICS~J~ (Jul 22, 2006)

http://static.photobucket.com/playe...et.com/albums/m628/majestics503/VIDEO0035.mp4


----------



## 86cutt (Nov 9, 2004)

http://static.photobucket.com/playe...s/cc425/Southsideshop/VID_20111010_181208.mp4


----------



## 82-REDRUM (Jul 17, 2004)

Looking good


----------



## Mr_cutty_84 (Sep 20, 2008)

we will be having a cruise night to help my daughter Angela put her baby to rest Isabella Marie Navejas so all of you that can make it would be great and very much thank full to help me help my daughter put my grand daughter to rest so please make out there check out the cars have some bomb as burgers ohh and they have good prices 99cents burgers so hope to see you all out there thank you Junior AKA Mr_cutty_84


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

GT~PLATING said:


> Big Al was breaking them off at the end. Gots to admit the Midwest cutlasses are both hot. I beat the blue one cuz he stuck but it's hot...


:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

matdogg said:


> Come on Big Al take the loss already ...we still here if you want broke off again!!!


you guys better ask somebody cause the midwest got broke off by that surf board;;;


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

we cando this any time;;;just call it bro


----------



## Junior LOC (Jun 19, 2011)

There are currently 9 users browsing this thread. (7 members and 2 guests)

*Junior LOC* 
*livin_low* 
*lowlowlow* 
*SHOELACES* 
*project 79* 
*83_elco* 
*82-REDRUM*


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

DIPN714 said:


> you guys better ask somebody cause the midwest got broke off by that surf board;;;


:wow:


----------



## valledelsol (Jul 21, 2009)




----------



## GT~PLATING (Aug 17, 2010)

GT DID THAT ....WHAT THE FUCK...LOOK AT THESE FUCKEN HATERS.....LOOK AT THE RIGHT SIDE OF THE LINCOLN DUDE IN BLACK SHIRT TRYING TO HOLD IT UP TO GET STUCK....HAHAHAHAHA....


----------



## GT~PLATING (Aug 17, 2010)

GT ONCE AGAIN....SERVING THAT ASSS......


----------



## GT~PLATING (Aug 17, 2010)

AND ANOTHER ONE BITES THE DUST.....


----------



## GT~PLATING (Aug 17, 2010)

GT DONT STOP.....


----------



## GT~PLATING (Aug 17, 2010)

GT ALL STARS SMASHING VEGAS MOST WANTED


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

somebody post that elco serving them


----------



## Mr.Negrito (Apr 13, 2010)

86cutt said:


> http://static.photobucket.com/playe...s/cc425/Southsideshop/VID_20111010_181208.mp4


Nice


----------



## Latin Thug (Jan 16, 2002)

DIPN714 said:


> somebody post that elco serving them


Looks like I only got with them both stuck in the air


----------



## red chev (Feb 1, 2006)

surf board.....lol......:roflmao:


----------



## GT~PLATING (Aug 17, 2010)

GT DID THAT ....WHAT THE FUCK...LOOK AT THESE FUCKEN HATERS.....LOOK AT THE RIGHT SIDE OF THE LINCOLN DUDE IN BLACK SHIRT TRYING TO HOLD IT UP TO GET STUCK....HAHAHAHAHA....





[/QUOTE]


----------



## 86cutt (Nov 9, 2004)

*Pelons monte gt Geras cutlass majestics*


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

GT~PLATING said:


> GT DID THAT ....WHAT THE FUCK...LOOK AT THESE FUCKEN HATERS.....LOOK AT THE RIGHT SIDE OF THE LINCOLN DUDE IN BLACK SHIRT TRYING TO HOLD IT UP TO GET STUCK....HAHAHAHAHA....


[/QUOTE] that was not one of our dudes lol for sure


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

stacklifehydraulics said:


> I heard big killa came all that way to be a big chipper lol


is that right!! nah potna my shit works real good and looks real good. you your a clown and that 4 door impala proves it,your not on my level in this game,spend some money and go back to the drawing board hater. theres nothin in METHDESTO.


----------



## 87cutty530 (May 6, 2006)

Killa showing off what he had coming for the haters for the after hop on monday..


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

DIPN714 said:


> somebody post that elco serving them


 No one has pics of that al. Cause it didn't happen lol. But for real thanks for the gas at the super Show


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

BIGKILLA503 said:


> is that right!! nah potna my shit works real good and looks real good. you your a clown and that 4 door impala proves it,your not on my level in this game,spend some money and go back to the drawing board hater. theres nothin in METHDESTO.[/QUOTE


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

:thumbsup:lets get those pic going on my ridiaz


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

Pinky Bitches said:


> No one has pics of that al. Cause it didn't happen lol. But for real thanks for the gas at the super Show


nothing like helping a bro low rider out;;who said it


----------



## THE CUSTOMIZER (Nov 7, 2006)

[/QUOTE







[/QUOTE]Now that's a BAD ASS pix!!!!!


----------



## Pjay (Jul 2, 2006)

Rob @ RNL said:


> I would like to say I am proud of my fellow Midwest boyz for puttin it Down in vegAs this weekend. And I had a blast.


Was kool hanging wit u n the Midwest boys this weekend hope to do it again at Carl Casper


----------



## 82-REDRUM (Jul 17, 2004)

93Brougham530 said:


> Killa showing off what he had coming for the haters for the after hop on monday..


----------



## puro loco 94 (Aug 31, 2005)

93Brougham530 said:


> Killa showing off what he had coming for the haters for the after hop on monday..


looking good killa


----------



## GT~PLATING (Aug 17, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0JCVRzObfxo&sns=em


----------



## HOP AND SERVE (Mar 20, 2011)

DIPN714 said:


> nothing like helping a bro low rider out;;who said it


 GOOD LOOKEN OUT WITH THE FUNNEL AT THE SHOW.


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

Rob @ RNL said:


> I would like to say I am proud of my fellow Midwest boyz for puttin it Down in vegAs this weekend. And I had a blast.


 Wassup brah good meeting u bro. It was fun. See u guys next year. Aloha homie.


----------



## puro loco 94 (Aug 31, 2005)




----------



## puro loco 94 (Aug 31, 2005)




----------



## puro loco 94 (Aug 31, 2005)




----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

(ROOSTER'S IMAGES) MAJESTICS After Hop/ Picnic 2011 Las Vegas,NV SUPER SHOW
just click on the above site fools


----------



## lorichavez (Apr 15, 2005)




----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

POST MORE VIDS:thumbsup:


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

lorichavez said:


>


:thumbsup: Nice video, to bad I had to leave early.


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

:h5:


lorichavez said:


>


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ccjs5zzp5NI&feature=player_embedded


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

DIPN714 said:


> somebody post that elco serving them


 Kowabunga lol


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

GT~PLATING said:


> GT DID THAT ....WHAT THE FUCK...LOOK AT THESE FUCKEN HATERS.....LOOK AT THE RIGHT SIDE OF THE LINCOLN DUDE IN BLACK SHIRT TRYING TO HOLD IT UP TO GET STUCK....HAHAHAHAHA....


damn i do see that :thumbsdown:


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

BIGKILLA503 said:


> is that right!! nah potna my shit works real good and looks real good. you your a clown and that 4 door impala proves it,your not on my level in this game,spend some money and go back to the drawing board hater. theres nothin in METHDESTO.


well i think we should go out their amd show him whats up we down what you want 2 do killa let me no its nothing


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

you should go next year so you could of heard his back bumper lol


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

Pinky Bitches said:


> Kowabunga lol


hey u guys might think its a surf board but u cant surf with it;;;just count my inches and my bumper tapping


----------



## GT~PLATING (Aug 17, 2010)

Tell em Big Al ...., Big Al held it down for the west coast lol


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

GT~PLATING said:


> Tell em Big Al ...., Big Al held it down for the west coast lol


:thumbsup::thumbsup:








it may b a surf board,,but its also a bad HOPPER;;BIG AL SAID IT


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

TRIPPLE DIGETS


----------



## 82-REDRUM (Jul 17, 2004)

Funny shit


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

somebody post da ELCO serving the midwest BOYS
























`BIG ;AL; SAID IT;;;;;;;;;;YEA!!!!


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

DIPN714 said:


> somebody post da ELCO serving the midwest BOYS
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:rofl: :thumbsup:


----------



## matdogg (Feb 15, 2005)

we look higher to me??imagejpeg


----------



## GT~PLATING (Aug 17, 2010)

Matt your Cutty hot but big al got that


----------



## p-funckimpala (Apr 11, 2004)

you gotta be Ray Charles not to see that.... god rest his soul.....


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)




----------



## Rob @ RNL (Dec 7, 2005)

damn big al we left all our big inch rides back east. just think how bad we would have made u look if we brought the impalas. lol it was cool kickin it out west again but the midwest crew served your asses. and thats a fact. as far as your car/truck whatever it is it time to shed the wieght and send it to the mill!!!


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

Rob @ RNL said:


> damn big al we left all our big inch rides back east. just think how bad we would have made u look if we brought the impalas. lol it was cool kickin it out west again but the midwest crew served your asses. and thats a fact. as far as your car/truck whatever it is it time to shed the wieght and send it to the mill!!!


BRING THE IMPALAS AND STOP TALKIN ABOUT IT. LETS SEE THESE SHIT BOXES. STANDARD RIMS AND BIG TIRES ARE FOR CLOWNS.
STUCK HASNT SERVED SHIT.


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

Rob @ RNL said:


> damn big al we left all our big inch rides back east. just think how bad we would have made u look if we brought the impalas. lol it was cool kickin it out west again but the midwest crew served your asses. and thats a fact. as far as your car/truck whatever it is it time to shed the wieght and send it to the mill!!!


YUO GOT BROKE OFF WITH CANDY AND CHROME AND SMALL TIRES,LEAFED AND STRIPED.MOONROOF OPEN......STOP IT.THOSE 2500 DOLLAR CARS HOMIE KEEP IT REAL.I RESPECT THE GUYS FOR COMMIN OUT AND DOIN IT BUT ALL THIS BULLSHIT TALK IS JUST THAT,I WANNA SEE ONE OF YOU COME WITH A CLEANER IMPALA THAN ME AND SERVE IT.VERY VERY FEW CAN MUSTER THAT UP REAL TALK.


----------



## GT~PLATING (Aug 17, 2010)

Midwest didn't serve shit. I think both mine and Waynees towncars and bigkilla were the only cars not stuck doing over 90's. Waynees 80s but he served all them streets and he clowned the fuck out of Rick


----------



## OutNaboutpics.com (Nov 3, 2010)




----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

matdogg said:


> we look higher to me??imagejpeg


 It sure does.homie


----------



## hittin back bumper (Jun 1, 2002)

BIGKILLA503 said:


> BRING THE IMPALAS AND STOP TALKIN ABOUT IT. LETS SEE THESE SHIT BOXES. STANDARD RIMS AND BIG TIRES ARE FOR CLOWNS.STUCK HASNT SERVED SHIT.


 Bahahaha killa let these lames know the deal fam!


----------



## hittin back bumper (Jun 1, 2002)

BIGKILLA503 said:


> YUO GOT BROKE OFF WITH CANDY AND CHROME AND SMALL TIRES,LEAFED AND STRIPED.MOONROOF OPEN......STOP IT.THOSE 2500 DOLLAR CARS HOMIE KEEP IT REAL.I RESPECT THE GUYS FOR COMMIN OUT AND DOIN IT BUT ALL THIS BULLSHIT TALK IS JUST THAT,I WANNA SEE ONE OF YOU COME WITH A CLEANER IMPALA THAN ME AND SERVE IT.VERY VERY FEW CAN MUSTER THAT UP REAL TALK.


Killa these dude don't know, the 64 was IN the car show on display, hood open showing all the chrome and kandy and across the street hopping putting up inches the next day still looking good!


----------



## GoodTimes317 (Mar 28, 2010)

GT~PLATING said:


> Midwest didn't serve shit. I think both mine and Waynees towncars and bigkilla were the only cars not stuck doing over 90's. Waynees 80s but he served all them streets and he clowned the fuck out of Rick


Come on Alex.. Give the midwest some credit for driving thousands of miles and coming out to paly with the big boys and keeping up.. Maybe the cali boys should come out here to the midwest. In louisville the 2nd week of Feb is Carl Casper is basically the midwest hop off. You cali boys should come out here thousands of miles and show some luv to the midwest, like pinky and matt do to the west coast.. Just my .02... :h5:


----------



## Rob @ RNL (Dec 7, 2005)

much respect for u I but lets keep it real served is served. u got a clean ass car and i can respect that car looked great. but we r speaking about the hop game
head to the midwest and get some. then we can drink some beer talk some shit and hang out. as far as big al goes i like him hes cool but that surfboard come on.


----------



## GT~PLATING (Aug 17, 2010)

1986Oscar said:


> Come on Alex.. Give the midwest some credit for driving thousands of miles and coming out to paly with the big boys and keeping up.. Maybe the cali boys should come out here to the midwest. In louisville the 2nd week of Feb is Carl Casper is basically the midwest hop off. You cali boys should come out here thousands of miles and show some luv to the midwest, like pinky and matt do to the west coast.. Just my .02... :h5:


MIDWEST IT IS.....SEE YA AT CARL CASPER SHOW.....SHIT I DID GIVE THEM CREDIT THEY JUST DIDNT SERVE US....:thumbsup:


----------



## GT~PLATING (Aug 17, 2010)

Rob @ RNL said:


> much respect for u I but lets keep it real served is served. u got a clean ass car and i can respect that car looked great. but we r speaking about the hop game
> head to the midwest and get some. then we can drink some beer talk some shit and hang out. as far as big al goes i like him hes cool but that surfboard come on.


COWABUNGA ....LOL...


----------



## GoodTimes317 (Mar 28, 2010)

GT~PLATING said:


> MIDWEST IT IS.....SEE YA AT CARL CASPER SHOW.....SHIT I DID GIVE THEM CREDIT THEY JUST DIDNT SERVE US....:thumbsup:


Hey if yall are coming let us indy boys know and we can set this up.._ I do believe it is the 2nd week of feb 2012. Get with me alex and we can talk_


----------



## GT~PLATING (Aug 17, 2010)

OutNaboutpics.com said:


>


Y'ALL SEE THEM FULL SIZE LINCOLNS WORKING...:biggrin:


----------



## GT~PLATING (Aug 17, 2010)

1986Oscar said:


> Hey if yall are coming let us indy boys know and we can set this up.._ I do believe it is the 2nd week of feb 2012. Get with me alex and we can talk_


YOU KNOW GT DONT RUN FROM HOPS.....WIN LOSE OR TIE GOODTIMES TILL I DIE.....


----------



## GoodTimes317 (Mar 28, 2010)

GT~PLATING said:


> YOU KNOW GT DONT RUN FROM HOPS.....WIN LOSE OR TIE GOODTIMES TILL I DIE.....



Just get with me if your serious bro..


----------



## CHITOWN LOS (Mar 17, 2011)

We gots to give respect to everybody in the hopping game,as it aint cheap to build or buy a hopper or maintain one,but you gots to give bigger props to playas hopping impalas like my boy bIg kIlla ,candy, sunroof,leafin,chrome everywhere uweeee


----------



## GT~PLATING (Aug 17, 2010)

CHITOWN LOS said:


> We gots to give respect to everybody in the hopping game,as it aint cheap to build or buy a hopper or maintain one,but you gots to give bigger props to playas hopping impalas like my boy bIg kIlla ,candy, sunroof,leafin,chrome everywhere uweeee


YES SIR KILLA DID HIS THING OUT THERE...:thumbsup:


----------



## GoodTimes317 (Mar 28, 2010)

CHITOWN LOS said:


> We gots to give respect to everybody in the hopping game,as it aint cheap to build or buy a hopper or maintain one,but you gots to give bigger props to playas hopping impalas like my boy bIg kIlla ,candy, sunroof,leafin,chrome everywhere uweeee



True True


----------



## THE CUSTOMIZER (Nov 7, 2006)

1986Oscar said:


> Hey if yall are coming let us indy boys know and we can set this up.._ I do believe it is the 2nd week of feb 2012. Get with me alex and we can talk_


Carl Casper weekend will be February 17th, 18th and 19th as u can tell it's not a one day show. We hop 4 times in the three days. So I hope to see so of west coast come out.


----------



## GoodTimes317 (Mar 28, 2010)

THE CUSTOMIZER said:


> Carl Casper weekend will be February 17th, 18th and 19th as u can tell it's not a one day show. We hop 4 times in the three days. So I hope to see so of west coast come out.


:thumbsup:


----------



## 87cutty530 (May 6, 2006)

hittin back bumper said:


> Killa these dude don't know, the 64 was IN the car show on display, hood open showing all the chrome and kandy and across the street hopping putting up inches the next day still looking good!


 Fuck that.. not the next day, the same night fam.. good thing i have that on video.. that 64 dont play games..


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

BIG AL SAID IT;;;BRING SOME GET SOME FOOLS;;WEST COAST


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

stacklifehydraulics said:


> 1301 Martin Ave Modesto come get some real inches


TAKE IT EASY BRO


----------



## strictly ricc (Aug 11, 2009)

my wagon did its thang tooooo............. west coast all stars!!!! had fun tho............


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

strictly ricc said:


> my wagon did its thang tooooo............. west coast all stars!!!! had fun tho............


yes sir it show did bro


----------



## OutNaboutpics.com (Nov 3, 2010)

DIPN714 said:


> yes sir it show did bro


wadup Al!!


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

Ok how does this sound .. you west coast boys come to casper in febuary. Then we can meet in the middle say tulsa in June at the individuals picnic call it best two out of three. Lol. Sounds fair. Opinions anyone. Just for the record. Killas impala was by far nicest hopper there. I didn't get stuck either GT lol. 103 with a v-8 ,,yes its a stupid g-body but I know this lol


----------



## GT~PLATING (Aug 17, 2010)

I'm game I don't give a fuck! We can do it anytime! Where's my west coasters at? My shit 95 full size luxury car with a complete back seat and V8


----------



## GoodTimes317 (Mar 28, 2010)

Sounds like a plan to me.. Be nice to see the west coast come out here to the midwest


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

GT~PLATING said:


> I'm game I don't give a fuck! We can do it anytime! Where's my west coasters at? My shit 95 full size luxury car with a complete back seat and V8


 And for real caspers a 3 day hop. But we party all weekend. Good chance for everyone to hang out and kick it.


----------



## matdogg (Feb 15, 2005)

Pinky Bitches said:


> And for real caspers a 3 day hop. But we party all weekend. Good chance for everyone to hang out and kick it.


I like to party!!!:cheesy:


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

Oh we gona party


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

Ok I'm going to start a topic for this crap. Lol. In shows and events


----------

